# Hi, I'm new to forum, really need help...



## appleshampoo (Feb 11, 2012)

Married my husband on January the tenth... of this year. I am having his child, any day now, was due February 7th. Lately, when we fight, he leaves. Even if we don't fight, he leaves. The other day, I asked if he could help me do one corner of the bed sheet (it's right up against the wall, and very hard for me to get over there) and very politely and quietly, I asked him to do it a certain way, and he gets up and walks away, takes his wedding band off and throws it on the ground, and tells me he doesn't know what to do anymore. Well geesh, I thought things were getting better! We had been fighting less, and everything. I don't start a huge riot when he tries to leave anymore, either. Now, today, I have no idea what is going on. I expressed to him that I wanted a little more affection when I wanted it, since when I want sex, he never does, but first thing in the morning, he will hop on top of me, relieve himself, then go back to sleep. It makes me feel like he's not attracted to me anymore. That's all I said, I wasn't yelling, raising my voice, wasn't even sobbing to no end, I was just cool and calm about it, then he says sorry, gets really quiet for however long, I got up, took off my makeup, then he just put on his coat and shoes, and left. This was probably an hour or so ago... Haven't heard from him, nor have I tried to reach him. Starting to get a little worried, but I am too exhausted to keep running after him, I did it far too much. If this is how things are, and it's only been one month, and I am past due for our child's birth, what am I to do?? I don't feel comfortable airing our business all over the place to friends or family, so I thought I would seek support online... Thanks for reading...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Is there someone else? He's going somewhere...

Did you get married because you're pregnant? Did he ask you to marry him or was it just decided....by you...

Just need more of the background. It doesn't sound like he wants to be married.


----------



## appleshampoo (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm not sure... I honestly doubt it... I mean, he would probably go to his mom's if anything (the woman is evil! I swear it!) I can view his calls and texts online, so I have been trying to keep an eye out to see if there any questionable numbers, though...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just weird that he leaves. Throws his ring down. lol Wtf. Taking a ring off doesn't mean you're not married, genius.

Just doesn't sound like he's there because he wants to be. Sounds like he feels like he needs to do the "right thing" and now he feels stuck.


----------



## appleshampoo (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's exactly how I feel about it... I think he just takes his ring off to bother me or upset me. He's done it before. I used to get SO upset, and we would scream and fight, now I just let him go. It's not like I don't care, I just don't have the energy to fight or keep him here. I'm just about done, myself. I finally texted him and asked if he was coming back... Apparently he left because he knew I was depressed when I was taking off my makeup and he knew how it would go, and he would get depressed if he stayed here too? I just tell him I'm glad that he's feeling better now. Makes one of us...


----------

